# IUI - Princess of Wales, Bridgend



## Pixie73 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I was just about to start my second course of IUI after having to wait a couple of months for follies to go down after I overstimmulated with my first course. 

When I phoned to speak to the nurse this morning to let her know, I was told they had a "lull" this month and weren't doing IUI until November. 

I now have to wait ANOTHER month before starting. I'm so frustrated! Has anyone else experienced this and know exactly what a "lull" is? I was so shocked and upset when she said this that I couldn't think to ask. 

Should I call back on Monday for a proper explanation?


----------



## kathy30 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi
I was hoping to find someone who is going to Bridgend to see what its like there?!
Not good eh? I have my appoint there monday, first fertility appoint, with Mrs Zaki...


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

Good luck for your appointment Kathy  tomorrow, hope it goes well for you....

i was under Zaki for a while until i was transferred to swansea for ivf...she is an excellent consultant in fertility but her bedside manner is one to be improved upon shall i say!!!  it may be a cultural thing but my last ever meeting with her didnt go well...

all i would say to you is do not wait ages for appointments from them or the fertility nurse because they r not that organised down there, my friend who is also under their care also has to chase them for appointments, depending on your situation i would recommend that if they offer you IUI to be asked to be referred for ivf at the same time....thats what they did with me ( u can have 3 x iui whilst waiting for ivf)  unfortunately we were unsuitable for iui ...but with my friend they did 3 x iui (unsuccessful)then referred her for ivf... she is older than me and the waiting list in swansea is 1 year to start treatment from referral....providing you reach the right criteria for nhs...otherwise you can pay if you dont meet nhs criteria.... from april you get 2 goes of ivf now on nhs....

whatever your circumstances are there may be loads of options for you...if you need anything please personal meassage me or post on here....

good luck and wish you every success for your up coming treatment and treatment....xxxx


----------



## kathy30 (Jan 2, 2010)

Ah thanks soooo much for your reply...
Yes she seemed to know her stuff and was a good listener, but I will definately bare that in mind if I get to IUI stage. At this point Im just having bloods done and maybe a laproscopy.
Im a bit wary of laproscopy ( ive already had one before when they diagnosed my endometriosis) just that Ive heard it can cause scar tissue and more harm.....I have to have a think about that one....

Will let you know what happens after my blood results


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

Glad all went well Kathy...good luck and hope things go well for you...xxx


----------



## Purple pod (Jan 5, 2010)

Pixie73 - hope you rang back about the lull in IUI. I'm wondering if it's because they didn't have enough staff maybe, I know only two of the nurses are able to perform this procedure there. And they are not always available. Keep asking and keep chasing your treatment as Girliepinx says, or you could be waiting a while.

Kathy - Did they say why you would need another lap done? There would have to be good reason. Have you had any results yet? and do you have another appointment booked - cos you really do need to keep on top of this otherwise time really does drag on with them.

Hope all goes well for you both.


----------



## Dwrgi (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi everybody-I hope that I'm not too late to reply to this thread.

I have been under Mrs Zaki's care for about a year now, and, as girliepinx said, her bedside manner is appalling-'there is nothing wrong with you, keep on trying, let the money for drugs go to somebody who needs it' (this is after I'd been trying to conceive for 20 months, got PG and had ectopic; I since had a lap and dye in the summer and found there are no problems with me or my partner, but I am 39 and the biological clock is sooo loud).  

I have done 3 months of Clomid, with no success, and was about to start IUI at end of January.  I was booked in for an appointment with the fertility nurse today to go through this, and got there to discover that she is on leave due to personal reasons, and there was nobody else to explain the procedure to me.  I am just so frustrated, as dealing with Bridgend's PoW has been one long hassle-having to chase them for appointments, files and referrals going missing, looooooong waiting lists to see Mrs Zaki.  It is just endless.  The irony is that conception requires minimum of stress-THEY are compounding it!  Sorry, this has turned into a rant, which I didn't intend, just so fed up with it all.


----------



## Becc4 (Apr 20, 2011)

HI LADIES, 
just wanted to say i find POW unorganised, stressful and about as useful as a chocalate teapot. they have got me so stressed after cancelling my appointment with less than 24 hours work sent my home, the ironic thing is i work at POW!!!so they dont even treat staff with respect. i've been started on iui so i currently dancing around in white undies to encourage AF.  just to let you know the trust has had some new directors appointed to my letter of complaint is just waiting for BFP.


----------



## loopylou174 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi All, 

I had my first IUI yesterday at POW. Thakfully I found them very good, organised and supportive. I just hope it continues that way!!!

I'm under Miss Dossa at Neath and she's been lovely but there are 2 fertility nurses there one of them who I dread to ring as she sounds SO uninterested and heartless the other who seems a lot more supportive. It seems like its the luck of the draw with fertility staff and treatment from reading the posts above .  

Wish you all love and luck

Lou x x x


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this forum have just joined today. 

I am hoping someone can help me understand the treatment process at Neath. I was referred for fertility treatment by my gp last year (after stopping the pill in 2005 and still no joy in getting pg) and had my first appointment with miss dossa in January. I had a lap and dye in march which showed no problems, started on Clomid in April but I overstimulated so was told I needed to have a 3 month break. Miss dossa was then on leave all July and august so I had to wait until September to go back. Went today and have been advised that I need to ring on day 1 to have a scan on day 3 with a view to starting on tamoxifen. I am a bit weary of trying this, has anyone else had any success using this? Also just wondered if you knew what happens next? Miss dossa said that I would need to do 6 rounds of ovulation stimulation before trying iui, is this normal? Could I possibly have the drugs on nhs and just pay for iui? Sorry for all the questions I just never feel happy when I leave the hospital, always seems so rushed. Does anyone else feel like this?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Welshbirdwales

You can self refer yourself to a private clinic such as crwm or lwc for iui if you fed up on waiting.

I don't know why they insist on such long breaks as one natural cycle between things is ample to rest the ovaries!


----------

